# Beginner package adds?



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok. So I think I'm going to spring for this package:

http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=219 

Bees to be ordered later. What should I include in this order that isn't included in the package deal (economy counts). I'm thinking I should include a queen excluder and maybe some meds. My bee books just came in so I'm not too deep into the research phase yet but I'm getting there. About this feeding the bees business...is that feed mix something you can make at home from locally available ingredients or is it something that needs to be purchased from a bee supplier? I'm hoping for the homespun angle and speaking of homespun â I'm wondering what people did for foundation before they ordered them in the mail? 

Thanx.


----------



## buzzboy (Sep 26, 2006)

Do not worry about the excluder or meds until your second year....unless you catch a wild swarm as your first hive occupants. The bees will be pretty well off in a clean new hive with no disease in it.I did treat for hive beetles my first year though.
The feed can most certainly be made at home.Recipes abound in bee books.
Good luck!
Oh...and the bees will fill empty frames without foundation, but I doubt you would want to deal with trying to extract that honey!!!


----------



## critter (Feb 18, 2006)

I found that a good frame grip is very handy to have - the ones with the round handles are easier on the hands. I use that,and a hive tool, more than any other tool.
Syrup for feeding is easy to make at home - I only feed on a new hive (for build-up) or in winter/spring for low stores, which is unusual to have this far south.
Before the pre-packaged foundation, most people let the bees build comb naturally, and just cut & strained to harvest. Some folks still do this (such as top bar hives), my family always did the cross bar hives from hollow logs. Langstroth hives sure do make beekeeping a lot easier.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Frame grip added to the list. Queen excluder possibly taken off the first year list (I may order one because they are cheap and having one on hand beats waiting for one if you find you need it way I figure it). Exactly the kind of info I'm seeking. 
I see there are wax-based and plastic foundations. Having never laid eyes on one are the plastic ones reusable or are they a one shot deal?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Plastic ones are indeed reusable..there are those who have issues with using plastic foundations of any kind.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would feel lost with out my bee brush. About the same feeling with out my 5-1 tool found in hardware stores painting section. also called 7-1 tools. A small pail with a lid to keep my smoker fuel in, found at some bakerys for free. A pail or wood,plastic box to keep the equipment in when going to the bee yard. A can of floresent red or green paint for the hive tool so it don't come up missing so easy. A small hammer with an assortment of nails found in a bee hive to do repairs.

 Al


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanx for the suggestions and encouragement. I was all set to order this betterbee package this weekend when I discovered there's an outfit about a 4 hour roundtrip from here so I think I'm going to go with them and put together my own "package". A friend and relatively close neighbor is going to take the plunge too. Looks like I'll be driving up Tuesday afternoon to pickup the whole shebang for the two of us.

After I get things assembled I'll start shopping around for bees. :1pig:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't wait to long to shop for bees, they go quick in March if any one has any not spoken for already.

 Al


----------

